# Ford 4000 turbo and intercooled



## Farm1990 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi my name is Eric and i just bought a Ford 4000 and i would like to add a turbocharger and maybe intercooled it too, but i dont know what to change to make it work and what turbo use for this engine. I ts the pre force 4000 also its a gas engine, if you know what to do tell me please


----------

